# B14 Sunny (Japanese) Questions



## Randall (Jan 30, 2003)

I have a 1996 B14 Sunny 4wd that was imported used from Japan to Trinidad. I wonder if anyone in this forum can help me in getting info on this car. The car has a GA15 engine and is 4wd. I'm looking for a repair manual for this vehicle. Haynes & Chiltons does not cover the 4wd version (as far as my searches on amazon.com etc have shown).

Anyone able to help?

I'm also looking to do a few mods..upgrading to 4-wheel disc brakes and eventually dropping in a SR20DE or DET if I can get it. I can get a SR20DE with a 4wd tranny for about US2,500 or less here in Trinidad, but will not do the engine swap if I can't upgrade the braking system. The problem I have with the brake upgrade is that my mechanic said that the rear discs used on the front wheel drive models will not fit on my 4wd model. Any info on what will work?

Thanks


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

this is purely a guess but i dont think that u necessarily have to upgrade the breaks right away unless you are Autocrossing or doin 120mph all the time.

as for the motor and tranny. here in the US you can get a USDM and JDM sr20de pretty cheap($400-$600). you could even buy Bluebird SR20DET here for $1700US. im sure you would even be able to find somebody that got a 4WD tranny with a swap that they cant do anything with. shipping is probably where it would kill the wallet.

i hope that help atleast a little


----------



## Randall (Jan 30, 2003)

The price I stated for the SR20DE included engine, tranny, stock ecu and wiring harness. I friend had one in his shop a while back and was offering it to me for approx. 1250US - installed.

As per the brakes, the current stock front disc/rear drum setup is pretty sucky..that's why i want to upgrade..for better braking performance..plus if i get that out of the way...here comes the SR20 swap...

besides...this is probably the extent of the mods i'll do on the car...i'm not into racing, but do want a better performing car rather than stock. I'll also prefer to keep the car automatic (not my preference but the wifey can't drive a stick).


----------



## Naemus (Oct 28, 2002)

Hey Randal..unfortunately I can't help with your current prob but if you don't mind could you give me a rough estimate on how much it costs (US) to get the necessary parts for a power window conversion. I'm talking second-hand obviously from one of those salvage yards or parts yards.

I'm talking about the switches /w harness, motors and regulators. Panels aren't an issue but I guess it can't hurt to get an estimate there either.

Safe man.


----------



## Randall (Jan 30, 2003)

Naemus, I can check it out for you since this weekend I probably will be looking through some of the scrapyards here to see if I can get some seats from the B13 GTS.

It might be cheaper to get the complete doors and take what you want from them and junk the remainder. A door might run about US$50 each. If you get the complete doors from the yard, most likely you can negotiate with them throw in the harness etc.

Complete doors are easy to find for B13 & B14 Sentras as almost anyone who dealt with the importation of knocked down foreign used vehicles will have loads of them lying around. The price I stated above is the likely price per complete door.

If you know anyone coming to Trini (esp around Carnival time), you can get them to check it out for you. Tell them to ckeck in "The Bamboo" since there is a large concentration of f/u dealers there.


----------



## Naemus (Oct 28, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback man. Timing is everything...few months ago I knew a guy who was going to TT and was getting parts for my cousin's b13... at the time I was strapped for cash (still am now but not as bad).

But I didn't think the complete doors were as cheap as US $50!!

importing 4 doors (sea freight) might still end up more expensive than getting someone to go to the yard and strip the parts or something. I will definitely talk to some men next week on de case. Thanks bruddah


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Wait a minute...They made a 4wd B14 Sunny?Anyone have any information on this car-like a technical diagram of the AWD system,undercar photograph,etc?Maybe I can figure out how to fulfill my AWD fantasy with my "new" B14 instead of finding a B13! PLease,Please Pleeeeze give some info!!!!!


----------



## Randall (Jan 30, 2003)

Unfortunately, that's what I've been trying to find myself. The Haynes and Chiltons manuals that cover these models (US Version) do not have any reference to the 4wd models.

I have a cousin in the Marines posted in Japan and he looked around for me for a shop manual, but couldn't find any that were written in english. My original intent in putting up this post was that those forum members in the UK, Australia, New Zealalnd or South East Asia may have been able to help in locating an english language version of a shop/repair manual for the 4wd Sunnys.

On another note, I know that the conversion from rear drum to rear disc brakes have been beaten to death in these forums. However, I would have liked to find out if this process can be done as easily on the 4wd models, without hacing to do major alterations to the rear suspension in these vehicles. 

It is a project that I want to do a.s.a.p. since I want to slap in a SR20DE engine in this baby, but will only do so if I can upgrade the braking system so that I can actually stop with a SR20 in the car.

Any one able to help?????????????


----------



## Randall (Jan 30, 2003)

Also, from looking at my car, the suspension & chassis is almost exactly the same as the 1993-1994 B13 Sunny. So I would guess thst if you had a 1995-1996 Sentra, the parts from a B13 would fit without any problems. However, this observation is limited to the Japanese domestic models, I don't know if the US models are exactly the same.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Ok. I didnt see this post. Randal, do you have a Digital Camera or a scanner so you can take some pics for me? I would love to see pics of this car from the exteriour to underneath it. I am really interested in this. Please help if you can.


----------



## Randall (Jan 30, 2003)

will do as soon as I get to the mechanic. I don't have a ramp at home 

could be a couple of weeks tho...might be down there next week sometime


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Same thing Slowestrice said.I'd love some pics too!


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Cause if this it true to my eyes, not saying I dont belive you at all Randall. Then I will try my hardest to find the entire bottom of a wrecked one from anouther country to have it imported with all the drivetrain as well. It would be alot easier to do with the B14 4WD than converting the B14 to AWD with the Rnn14 chassis.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Ok I found a shit load of differant pics, but I didnt relize that you cant have alot on one post so I might do it later.



Randal does the back of your car look like this?


----------



## Randall (Jan 30, 2003)

that's the rear view of what was sold as the 1995/96 B14 here in Trinidad. The back view of my car is slightly different.

you can see what my car looks like front/rear/dash/engine at the following url:

http://guide.officenet.co.jp/cgi-bin/car/result2.asp?rno=SM-13346&bkasp=newresult.asp


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The tailights are different(larger)than a US B14,and the frontend is a little nicer.Also,it looks like you have a carburated GA15,all US models are fuel injected.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Randall said:


> *that's the rear view of what was sold as the 1995/96 B14 here in Trinidad. The back view of my car is slightly different.
> 
> you can see what my car looks like front/rear/dash/engine at the following url:
> 
> http://guide.officenet.co.jp/cgi-bin/car/result2.asp?rno=SM-13346&bkasp=newresult.asp *



If I could send you some money, do you think you could possibly get me a rear brake light center peice like that?


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Check this out. http://www.kadoco.co.jp/member/datan.htm


----------



## Naemus (Oct 28, 2002)

Good ol' Zulfiqar heheh..

Okay, here the 96/96 Sentra (or Sunny) looked like the one Slowest Rice posted. Then the 96-99 Sentras look like the one from the Zulfiqar site.

Of course there were slight variants for the Super Saloon models. They had the first of crystal lights (sorta like the Tsuru's in the States), chrome door handles, chrome grill with vertical fins, chrome nissan emblem on the bonnet and slightly different lights on the rear. 

Subject to correction but I believe all the b14 models pre 97 don't have 02 sensors, or EGR. The ones after may have but I haven't been studious enough to verify although there are about 5 other Sentras at the office I could peek at.

Randall, any word on those window switches, etc...? I put in an e-mail to a contact in TT and he will hopefully shout me back by the end of next week.


----------



## Naemus (Oct 28, 2002)

BTW, did you note in the picture how the JDM spec sunnys have the fricking AC lines at the very top of the engine bay??...makes it hell for intakes since the TB is vertical and the rides are also RHD hence lines are on the passenger side...


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Naemus said:


> *BTW, did you note in the picture how the JDM spec sunnys have the fricking AC lines at the very top of the engine bay??...makes it hell for intakes since the TB is vertical and the rides are also RHD hence lines are on the passenger side... *



Yeah but if you notice the design of them, they put them up there cause the GA15(Not sure on the correct Motor code) is a differant design than the GA16DE. It looks like it is a carborated, but also not. Hard to tell cause I dont have one, and cant find much info on them either.


BTW I sent an email to Mr Nissan Guy and he dont know shit. Coudltn answer any questions and sent me to JCWhitney for a AWD conversion.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Tsuru's are Mexican,and not US models.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> *Tsuru's are Mexican,and not US models. *



I have not the slightest clue as to what they are.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Ther'e B13 Sentras that are still sold new in Mexico,sorta like you can still get an old school air cooled VW bug or bus new in some South American countries.But,they also sell B15 Sentras as Sentras in Mexico too(according to the Nissan of Mexico site...and yes,I really do have a lot of time on my hands!  )


----------



## Randall (Jan 30, 2003)

Naemus..sorry.. I did not get a chance to go hunting for parts last weekend. Not to worry, I will be at a parts yard this weekend since a guy who owns one plays cricket with me and our first game is on Sunday. I'll ask him. 

WRT respect to your observation on the TB being vertical, I put in a Ractive intake that was designed for the Civic. Not too pretty, but it works.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Hey Randall, do you think you could also look for parts for me?


----------



## Randall (Jan 30, 2003)

Chris..

just send Santa your list and be a good boy for the rest of the year.....

let me know what you are looking for (be specific) and i'll see what I can find and let you know


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Randall said:


> *Chris..
> 
> just send Santa your list and be a good boy for the rest of the year.....
> 
> let me know what you are looking for (be specific) and i'll see what I can find and let you know *



Ok on that 96 Sunny pic I showed ya. I would like to find a back peice section. The one peice right in between the tail lights that has the reveres lights built in them.


----------



## Randall (Jan 30, 2003)

Chris,

Probably what I can get is the entire trunk lid and scrap it down. I'll ask the guy I know if he has any in stock


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

the tails on the sunny that randall posted look like they could be put in a 200sx with little to no cutting / modification... but I might be looking at it wrong. I was wondering if you could get the front grill... I think that it's very nice as long as its the same size as mine I'd like to get a price on it... thanks -James


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

and your side mirrors look power folding if you could find a set of those I would take them too..


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Ever find out about this Randall?


----------



## Naemus (Oct 28, 2002)

Randall, got a rough quote of TT 2500 for 4 powered doors... ever got any info from your parts guy?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2003)

Use JN14 or JN15 4wd they have the same rear brake set up as the RNN14. The only difference are the rear calipers. I think they are mounted differently, just like B13 and B14 USDM. The same size though. For B14's you can use the rear brakes from Pulsar VZ-R. It's the same size as the AD22VF
Try Nissan Australia for the manual. I know they have JN14 and 15 the last time I was there. The only problem is... I have no clue if they are 4wd.
I hope this will help
Bob


----------



## lucino (Mar 7, 2003)

GUYS YOU BETTER BELIEVE IT THOSE JAPS MAKE SO MANY VARIATIONS OF THEIR CARS. IM A TRINI TOO AND THE PROUD OWNER OF A NISSAN LUCINO. THE ONLY THING THAT SUCKS IS THAT 99% OF THE CARS COMING INTO TRINIDAD ARE 1.5 LITER ENGINES


----------



## lucino (Mar 7, 2003)

HEY RANDALL I DONT HAVE 4WD AND I AM DOING THE REAR BRAKE UPGRADE SOON. ILL FIND OUT FROM THE GUY THAT BROUGHT IN MY REAR DISC BRAKES IF HE CAN GET ANYTHING FOR A 4WD B14


----------

